
DevOps Topologies - fanf2
https://web.devopstopologies.com/
======
trabant00
DevOps is just a buzzword. Implementing it wrong is the deafult and only
possibility.

For real it means that the devs and ops collaborate. Leaving aside that we
don't need a term for that, it cannot be a strategy. It's something that
evolves in years between decent people. You cannot hire devops. You cannot
train devops. There is no such thing.

~~~
Bombthecat
There was a podcast or a book?can't rember, but they talked about the high
performer teams and they had one thing in common : the devops mentality, work
together, solve together (swarming) deeply together, learn and move on etc etc
etc. Not Tools or processes..

~~~
thegabez
Sure for a small individual team or org. But getting this to scale isn't
feasible. As companies grow they tend to hire based on specific skill sets.
Thats when you start seeing the split into either dev or ops, which brings us
back to the need for a small high performing with devops mentality...the
devops team.

~~~
_betty_
Why not hire "devops" skill into each team instead of creating a silo?

Massive reason behind devops is to get Dev teams to take more ownership of ops
so they improve their Dev practises, I don't see a dedicated team being able
to improve the code base in the same way.

~~~
thegabez
There are many ways to implement "devops", this is one of them.

------
vermooten
the book is a great read

~~~
broth
Are you referring to Team Topologies?

